
Game Theory: How can I utilize this new knowledge? - mud_dauber
I finished Games of Strategy (4th ed) during the holidays. I could see using this knowledge in negotiations &amp; maybe game design. Any other examples or ideas?
======
ghosts_
It comes in handy with economic discussions, (barters, trades, etc.) as well
as general debates / arguments with peers. There's many behavioral economic
games and pro-social experiments in game theory that deal with improving
social perception or increasing the odds of outcomes with framing / anchoring
/ priming.

